# porcelain beauties: the best of...



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

all my fellow light skinned ladies out there know how difficult it is to find the right shade of every colour that won't make us look washed out (or dead...yikes!) so post yours here. don't forget to tell us what your skintone is, so those with similar pigmentation (or lack thereor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) can check out your favourites!

*eyeshadows*
neutral:
red:
orange:
pink:
yellow:
green:
blue:
purple:
miscellaneous:

*blushers*
neutral:
pink:
peach:
coral:
miscellaneous:

*lips* _(feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)_
neutral:
pink:
peach:
coral:
red:
miscellaneous:

forgive me if there's already a thread like this, i didn't find one in my search. so let's get to sharin'!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 9, 2008)

here goes! nc20/25

*eyeshadows*
neutral: rimmel orion e/s trio
red: mac cranberry e/s is the only thing close to a red i've got
orange: milani flare e/s
pink: mac rio de rosa e/s
yellow: mac gorgeous gold e/s
green: mac juxt e/s!
blue: mac deep truth e/s or mac parrot e/s
purple: mac liesuretime e/s FTW!
miscellaneous: i have to holla at mac ricepaper e/s, too..most awesome highlight ever!

*blushers*
neutral: mac honour
pink: mac mocha
peach: covergirl instant cheekbones in peach
coral: i don't have any corals yet...
miscellaneous: mac refined golden bronzer

*lips*
neutral: milani satin rose l/l + mac honeylove l/s + mac c-thru l/g
pink: mac spice l/l + mac 15 minutes l/s + mac underage l/g
peach: i don't wear peach lips much
coral: corals, either
red: flirt cherry pie l/l + mac rockocco l/s + mac pure vanity l/g
miscellaneous: revlon wine l/l + mac viva glam I + revlon sassy sangria l/g


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 9, 2008)

NC15/CoverFX-E10/Loreal true match-lightest in neutral colour/MUFE mat velvet+ 15
eyeshadows
neutral: mulch
red: n/a
orange: n/z
pink: rimmel pink e/s in the duo with a greyish purple
yellow: goldmode p/g
green: smashbox zoom
blue: deep truth
purple: smashbox frame
miscellaneous: smoking, cocomotion p/g

blushers
neutral: trace gold
pink: well dressed
peach: cheek
coral: clinique blush/bronzer duo, I think it's blushing coral or something like that
miscellaneous:

lips (feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)
neutral: Maybelline moisture extreme lipstick in sugar plum ice
pink: body shop blush stick in raspberry I think
peach: Stila CC in lillium, Benefit lovely lip shaping kit
coral: n/a
red: pure vanity l/g
miscellaneous:


----------



## user79 (Mar 10, 2008)

*eyeshadows*
neutral: Shroom, Jest
red: Coppering
orange: Firespot
pink: Neutral Pink or Bright Fuchsia pigment
yellow:
green: Steamy
blue: Pompous Blue
purple: Mystical Mist
miscellaneous: Satin Taupe, Bronze, Woodwinked, Carbon
*
blushers*
neutral: Blushbaby
pink: Nars Desire or Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in Pink Raspberry
peach: Nars Gilda
coral: Bobbi Brown Clementine
miscellaneous: Shimpagne MSF, Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrink in Peony

*lips* (feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)
neutral: MAC Babied liplacquer, 15 Minutes Lipstick
pink:Angel, Bombshell
peach: Prr lipglass
coral: Lychee Luxe lipglass
red: Rimmel Scream, Red Romp lipglass
miscellaneous:


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 10, 2008)

Great idea for a thread! For ref I'm PPP cool-nuetral toned, NW15-20

*Eyeshadows*
neutral: Mac Woodwinked, Mac Jete, Mac Satin Taupe Stila Kitten
red: Mac Cranberry
orange: Mac Juiced or Mac D'Bohemia
pink: Mac Pro Rose ( I LOVE this baby!)
yellow: Mac Gorgeous Gold, Mac Gold Dusk pigment or Mac Magic Dust e/s
green: Mac Sumptuous Olive 
blue: Mac Moons Reflection, MNac Soft Black
purple: Mac Lovely Lily pigment, Stila Heather, Smashbox Prep
miscellaneous: Mac anti-establishment (grey)

*Blushers*
neutral: Pout Sandy Swinger, Mac Honour, Mac Gold Spill MSF
pink: Mac Dollymix, Mac Porcelain Pink, Stila Rose
peach: Smashbox Publicist, Smashbox Glow softlights
coral: Mac Foolish Me, Nars Guele De Nuit (deep coral)
miscellaneous: Tarte Flush Cheekstain (berry)

*Lips* (feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)
neutral: Mac Hug Me, Mac Sharp Beige, Mac VGV + VGII, Mac Brave lipsticks, Mac Sublime Culture cremestick, Mac Beaux Lustreglass
pink: Mac Lustering, Stila Lychee + Grapefruit lipglazes
peach: Mac Funshine (slimeshine), Stila highshine in Mandy
coral: Mac Strawberry Blonde, Mac Sashimi Mimi, Mac Rozz Revival, Nars Frsiky Summer gloss, 
red: Mac VGI, Stila Clear Colour Red, Mac Couture
miscellaneous: The Body Shop Guava (mauve)


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm NC15-NC20 with MAC and Natural Fair Ivory with Shiseido.

*Eyeshadows*
neutral: Jest, Ricepaper, Shroom
red: Passionate
orange: Amber Lights, Firespot
pink: Mac Expensive Pink & Neutral Pink, Fyrinnae Magenta Gauntlet
yellow: Juiced
green: Mac Humid, Fyrinnae Irish Moss & Tabloid
blue: Flashtrack
purple: Violet pigment (from the Dita Von Teese coll.)
miscellaneous: Blue-Brown and Tan pigments, Carbon, Beauty Marked

*Blushers*
neutral: Mac Harmony
pink: Shu Uemura P Wine 29
peach: n/a
coral: n/a
miscellaneous: Bobbi Brown shimmerbricks Beige & Peony, MSF Glissade

*Lips *(feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)
neutral: Mac Hug Me, Mac C-Thru l/g, Rimmel East End Snob l/g 
pink: Mac Viva Glam V, Mac O, Mac Metalberry chromeglass, L'Oreal Pashemine
peach: Prrr l/g
coral: L'Oreal Glam Shine Sorbet
red: Mac Dubonnet
miscellaneous: Rimmel Cosmic l/g


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Mar 10, 2008)

Okie doke, here's mine (NC15-20)...

eyeshadows
neutral: NYX Iced Mocha
red: MAC Cranberry
orange: MAC Amber Lights (closest thing to orange I'll wear!)
pink: MAC Melon pigment
yellow: Goldmine (I won't wear true yellows since I have such yellow undertones to begin with)
green: MAC Swimming
blue: MAC Deep Truth (love!)
purple: MAC Stars n Rockets
miscellaneous: Nylon - favorite shimmery highlight!

blushers
neutral: Too Faced's Pink Leopard Bronzer and MAC Margin
pink: NARS Outlaw
peach: NARS Orgasm
coral: NARS Torrid
miscellaneous: NARS Sertao for serious bronzing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lips (feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)
neutral: Bare slimshine + Underage lipglass (=love!)
pink: Bombshell l/s + Moonstone lipgelee
peach: Blankety l/s + Orangedescence l/g
coral: Show Coral chromeglass
red: Rockocco l/s or Rapturous mattene l/s
miscellaneous: Fresh Buzz l/s and Scant slimshine are some of my other favorites!


----------



## revinn (Mar 25, 2008)

*eyeshadows
*neutral: Modest Tone
red: Artifact Paint Pot
orange: Amber Lights
pink: Neutral Pink
yellow: Chrome Yellow
green: Mood Ring
blue: I only own Parrot, heh
purple: Nice Vice Paint Pot
miscellaneous: Clue, Carbon, Satin Taupe..love em all.

*blushers*
neutral: Shy Beauty BPB
pink: Sweetness BPB or Pink Swoon
peach: Tarte Tipsy Cheek Stain
coral: Joyous BPB
miscellaneous: True Romantic BPB..and that's my entire blush collection.

*lips* _(feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)_
neutral: Sinnamon Lustreglass
pink: Utter Pervette, or Underage Lipglass
peach: Lollipop Loving
coral: Missy Slimshine
red: Lovey Dove Slimshine, Ornamental Lustreglass
miscellaneous: Oyster Girl Lipglass


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Apr 6, 2008)

eyeshadows
neutral: Vanilla
red: Post Haste
orange: Mediteranee (Nars)
pink: Sweet Lust
yellow: Mediteranee (Nars)
green: Aquavert
blue: Turquatic
purple: Mancatcher
miscellaneous: Sweet Sienna pigment

blushers
neutral: Orgasm (Nars)
pink: Petalpoint 
peach: Hipness
coral: Lilicent
miscellaneous: Maidenchant

lips (feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)
neutral: Angel l/s
pink: Strange Hybrid l/s
peach: Beaute l/g
coral:  Tangelo Glo (Shiseido)
red: Ruby Woo
miscellaneous: SL16 (Shiseido)


----------



## aradiapdx (Apr 6, 2008)

For reference, I am ppp neutral (MUFE 15) with hazel (green/brown) eyes and dark auburn brown hair. I picked an assortment of my faves for these.

*eyeshadows*
neutral: MAC Sweet Sienna pig., MAC Bronze, MAC Embark
red: MAC Cranberry, NYX Rust
orange: Milani Sun Goddess
pink: n/a
yellow: UD Honey
green: MAC Sumptuous Olive, MAC Golden Olive, MAC Velvet Moss, UD Graffiti, MAC Swimming, UD Mildew, MAC Forest Green pig. (I love greens)
blue: MAC Steel Blue pig.
purple: MAC Fig. 1, MAC Nocturnelle
miscellaneous: MAC Nylon , MAC Retrospeck, MAC Vanilla pig., MAC Silver Fog pig.

*blushers*
neutral: MAC Blushbaby
pink: n/a - still need to find an HG
peach: NARS Orgasm, Tarte Tipsy cheekstain
coral: n/a
miscellaneous: NARS Sin, LORAC Perfectly Lit powder in Spotlight (as bronzer)

*lips* 
neutral: Cat Cosmetics Naked lipliner w/ MAC Frenzy, LM Chestnut Lip Pencil w/
LM Baked Earth Stick Gloss
pink: Rimmel East End Snob
peach: BE Amber Buxom l/g 
coral:
red: MAC Dubonnet, MAC Fresh Moroccan, MAC Ruby Woo
miscellaneous: MAC “O”


----------



## Moxy (Aug 8, 2008)

NC20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
*eyeshadows*
neutral: Retrospeck
red: don't like red eyeshadows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



orange: Melon pigment
pink: Da Bling
yellow: Goldmine
green: Warm Chill, Humid, Surreal
blue: Moon's reflection, Blue Flame
purple: Beautiful Iris
miscellaneous: Dazzlelight as a highlighter, Vanilla pigment as all inclusive e/s

*blushers*
neutral: /
pink: Don't be shy (Barbie)
peach: Dainty mineralized blush
coral: /
miscellaneous: Glimmershimmer in Ritzy!

*lips*
neutral: Elaborate lipglass
pink: Funshine slimshine and Valentine's lipgelee and Steppin' out dazzleglass
peach: Slicked pinked lipgelee 
coral: Missy slimshine
red: London Life lipstick, although I don't wear red much


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 8, 2008)

NW15 and I apologize for any LE items listed!

*eyeshadows*
neutral: Tempting, Woodwinked, Satin Taupe, Blanc Type, Dazzlelight (I could go on, but I won't)
red: Cranberry
orange: Firespot
pink: Neutral Pink
yellow: Dreammaker
green: Springtime Skipper, Fresh Green Mix
blue: Moonflower, Parrot
purple: Beautiful Iris, Little Minx, Satellite Dreams, Plum (pro), Shale, Innuendo (again, I could go on, but I won't)

*blushers*
neutral: Cantaloupe (pro)
pink: Mocha
peach: Springsheen
coral: Fleurry
miscellaneous: Merrily or Salsarose (pro)

*lips*
neutral: Patisserie l/s, Scant & Bare Slimshines
pink: Retrodaze & Blueblood l/s, Fine China & Early Bloomer l/g, Baby Sparks Dazzleglass
peach: Funshine Slimshine
coral: Flowerplay l/s (it's kinda corally), Gaily Slimshine
red: Port Red l/s, Swelter Slimshine (but I don't wear reds very often)


----------



## Shenanigans (Aug 8, 2008)

NW15-20 - I'm listing 2 eyeshadows because that's how I pair them.  =)  There's a lot of colours I don't like wearing on a regular basis... if I'm not doing neutral, I'm doing jewel colours. 

*eyeshadows
*neutral: Shroom
red: N/A
orange: N/A
pink: Playful
yellow: N/A
green: Swimming, Humid
blue: Flashtrack, Aquadisiac
purple: Stars 'n Rockets, Nocturnelle
miscellaneous: Sable, Woodwinked, Satin Taupe, Phloof!, Nylon

*blushers*
neutral: N/A
pink: Well Dressed
peach: UD Score
coral: N/A
miscellaneous: Breezy, Dame

*lips* _(feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)_
neutral: Vanilla Lip Smackers
pink: Party Mate l/s + Palatial l/g
peach: Ensign
coral: N/A
red: N/A
miscellaneous:  Nymphette l/g, Sweetie l/s, Prrr l/g, Magnificent l/g, half a dozen of Rimmel Vinyl Lips/Vinyl Stars


----------



## lovekrumpet (Aug 8, 2008)

NC15 >.<
eyeshadows
neutral: omega, next to nothing, retrospeck
red: n/a
orange: Evening Aura/Shockwave (Together I really like them)
pink: n/a
yellow: gorgeous gold
green: golden olive pigment
blue: jeweltone/climate blue, cool heat, aquadisiac/turquatic
purple: violet trance, jeweltone/climate blue, trax!
miscellaneous: pandamonium, 

blushers
neutral: n/a
pink: n/a
peach: spaced out
coral: n/a
miscellaneous: star! pressed powder, 

lips (feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)
neutral: fleshpot l/s + moonbathe l/g 
pink: fun 'n sexy l/s,
peach: n/a
coral: pink-o-lish? Not sure on name, but a slimshine, pink grapefruit l/g
red: urgent! slimshine
miscellaneous: blast o blue, hehe


----------



## zeroxstar (Aug 9, 2008)

MAC: NW15-20, MUFE #15-20

eyeshadows
neutral: kid, vanilla, mulch
red: star violet , ruby pigment
orange: never wear orange
pink: never wear pink
yellow: motif
green: green olive pigment, metamorph/meadowland, warm chill
blue: parrot, sea & sky
purple: top hat, violet pigment
miscellaneous: smoke & diamonds, wishful, relaxing 

blushers
neutral: blushbaby & mocha
pink: don't be shy, dame
peach: shy beauty BPB
coral: sun centered powder
miscellaneous: MSFS!: glissade, shimpagne, porcelain pink 

lips (feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)
neutral: L/S: 3N, Vanity's Child, Romanced, 2N, Expensivo L/G: Bonust Beat, C-Thru, Sugar trance, Underage
pink: L/S: angel, politely pink L/G: Scarlet kiss, baby sparks dazzleglass, cultureclash 
peach: Pleasureseeker l/s, Fulfilled plushglass
coral: n/a
red: never wear red 
miscellaneous: mellow mood l/s & bare slimshine


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Aug 9, 2008)

*eyeshadows*
neutral: satin taupe, gesso, vanilla pigment, your ladyship pigment
pink: whistle
yellow: UD honey
green: sumptuous olive, humid
blue: BE azure
purple: BE queen marie
miscellaneous: copperplate (perfect daytime crease color for me)

*blushers*
neutral: BE Sorbet
pink: Benefit Dandelion
peach: Melba
coral: BE Laughter
miscellaneous: BE clear radiance

*lips* _(feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)_
neutral: Bare Slimshine
pink: Long Stem Rose Slimshine, Angel Cream 
peach: Ultra Elegant Slimshine, Wildly Lush Plush Glass
miscellaneous: BE Krystal Buxom


----------



## sissypooh (Aug 9, 2008)

eyeshadows
neutral:  MAC Soft Ochre paint, Goldbit, Vanilla, Lightshade
red:  MAC Flammable Paint, Playful e/s, + Coppering e/s
orange:  MAC Paradisco, Peppier
pink:  MAC Pink Venus
yellow:  MAC Going Bananas, Ricepaper
green:  MAC Juxt + Nylon
blue:  MAC Aquadisiac
purple:  MAC Nylon + Star Violet
miscellaneous:  My FAV: MAC Bare Canvas Paint, Goldbit, Soba, Platinum Pigment, and Engraved Black Liner

blushers
neutral:  MAC Emote
pink:  MAC Porcelaine Pink
peach:  Bobbie Brown Apricot Brick
coral:  MAC Goddess
miscellaneous:  MAC Strada (really good if you just want a sculpted face)

lips (feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)
neutral:  MAC Creamola l/l, Fleshpot l/s, C-Thru l/g
pink:  MAC Gingeroot l/l, Pretty Please l/s, Prrr l/g
peach:  MAC Gingeroot l/l, Hue l/s, Silly Girl l/g
coral:  MAC Summerfruit l/l, Vegas Volt l/s, Lychee Luxe l/g
red:  MAC Red Enriched l/l, Lady Bug l/s, Venetian l/g
miscellaneous:  My FAV: Creamola l/l, Brew l/s, Pretty Plush l/g


----------



## ktdetails (Aug 10, 2008)

*eyeshadows*
neutral:  vanilla, wedge, era, soba, handwritten, carbon
red:  n/a
orange: n/a
pink: n/a
yellow: retrospeck
green: velvet moss, sumptuous olive
blue: plumage
purple: fig 1
miscellaneous:  

*blushers*
neutral: emote, brit wit
pink: shy beauty, sweet william
peach: n/a
coral: n/a
miscellaneous:

*lips* _(feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)_
neutral:  deep sigh tendertone, 
pink:  nympthette, 
peach:  love nectar, sweet tooth
coral: strawbaby
red: VG1, Fresh Morroccan, Hot N Spicy Tendertone
miscellaneous:


----------



## radarlove (Sep 5, 2008)

*eyeshadows*
neutral: MAC Satin Taupe and Stila's Chinois as a matte highlighter
red: MAC Cranberry
orange: I don't wear orange but my favourite copper is Stila's Jezebel
pink: I haven't found a good one yet!
yellow: Again, don't really wear yellow but Stila's Oasis is a good gold.
green: NARS Nomad
blue: Blue doesn't look good on me at all.
purple: My favourite! NARS Tokyo duo, and Stila's Barefoot Contessa or NARS Maracaibo for darker looks.
miscellaneous: NARS Carbon for black is the best.

*blushers*
neutral: Bobbi Brown in Desert Rose with Stila Convertible Colour in Peony underneath
pink: Bobbi Brown in Slopes aaaah amazing!
peach: NARS Amour
coral: Don't really wear...
miscellaneous: Tarte Cheek Stain in Natural Beauty is a lovely red cheeks, in-from-the-cold colour. 

*lips* _(feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)_
neutral: Hug Me, Florabundance l/g
pink: Hue
peach: NARS Giza Lipgloss
coral: Lollipop Loving + Sock Hop looks coral on me.
red: Ruby Woo! I use with Beet l/l. Rapturous mattene is also gooooorgeous.
miscellaneous: Prudeaux slimshine is to die for on pale skin. It's a gorgeous plummy-wine-burgundy. Try it, seriously.


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 8, 2008)

Good thread idea kimmy.  Here's my contribution (NW20): 

eyeshadows
neutral: _Vanilla, Brule, Carbon, Wedge, Omega, Dazzlelight, NARS Ashes to Ashes, Bronze, Romp... on and on..._
red: _scary territory for me... no thoughts there!_
orange: _Firespot (LE), Amber Lights, _
pink: _Sweet Lust, Hush (well that's peachy/pink), Yogurt, Pink Venus, Shimmertime p/g, Whistle (LE), Expensive Pink_
yellow: _Nylon, Goldmine, Gorgeous Gold_
green: _Springtime Skipper (LE), Sumptuous Olive, Nightlight p/g (LE)_
blue: _Contrast!!, Deep Truth, Tilt, Zonk Bleu!, Teal p/g_
purple: _Twinks (well, kind of not purple, but I don't know where to put it and it is super pretty!) Nocturnelle... hmm... need more purples!_
miscellaneous: _NARS Night Fever, Night Clubbing_

blushers
neutral: _Tenderling, Cubic_
pink: _Coygirl, Pink Swoon, Well-Dressed, Northern Light MSF (LE) and NARS Angelika_
peach: _Peachykeen and NARS Deep Throat_
coral: _Sunbasque_
miscellaneous: _Refined Golden Bronzer and Vivacious (Fafi) beauty powder or the Barbie loves mac beauty powders if you can still find them! also NARS Albatross highlighter_

lips (feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)
neutral: _Hug Me, Jubilee, Viva Glam V, Honeylove, Myth, Brew (LE); CThru l/g_
pink: _Lovelorn, Snob, Please Me, Politely Pink, Angel; Sweetness l/g, Nico Now_
peach: _Freckletone (nudey), Ciao Bella l/g,  _
coral: _pink lemonade l/g, wonderstruck l/g_
red: _New York Apple, Russian Red, Classic Dame (think LE), Venetian l/g, Oversexed plushglass_
miscellaneous: 
I am a sucker for _Snowgirl_ l/g and I am buying a bunch because it has the triangle of death now on mac.com
I just like to look at it and it is NOT gritty no matter what anyone says :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... that and you can apply it anywhere

HTH someone!


----------



## Growing Wings (Sep 8, 2008)

*eyeshadows*
neutral: Shroom, Era, Satin Taupe, Nylon
red: n/a
orange: n/a
pink:  Swish
yellow: Rice Paper
green: Humid
blue: Plumage, Cool Heat (le), Submarine (le)
purple: Illegal Cargo (le), Beauty Marked (on top of Parfait Armour looks sooo pretty)
miscellaneous:

*blushers*
neutral: NARS luster
pink: Benefit Dandelion, Fashion Frenzy (le), Alpha Girl BP (le)
peach: Springsheen
coral: Style
miscellaneous: Strada for contouring 

*lips* _(feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)_
neutral: Hug Me
pink: Sweetie, Chatterbox
peach: n/a
coral: Missy s/s. Vegas Volt
red: Dubonnet (my new love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), So Scarlet (le), Kirsch (le), CoC l/g (le)
miscellaneous:


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Sep 12, 2008)

*eyeshadows
*neutral: totally neautral trio by clinique
red: reds make me look sickly
orange: closest to orange would be mythology
pink: i love fushia pigment
yellow: primary yellow pigment
green: shimmermoss
blue: any blues..submarine, deep truth
purple: love me some purple...hepcat, vizaviloet, trax
miscellaneous: i like everything pretty

*blushers*
neutral: na
pink: sweet william mac cream blush
peach: sunset glow clinique blush
coral: na
miscellaneous: i love the mark red blush tint

*lips* _(feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)_
neutral: bamboo pink clinique
pink: love knot lg and ahoy there ls
peach: na 
coral: na
red: na
miscellaneous: love viva glam V and lollipop lovin


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Sep 14, 2008)

I use Alima mineral foundation in Beige 1 (it's my summer shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I have green eyes, and pinky-purple hair.

*eyeshadows*
neutral: Ricepaper, Woodwinked, Urban Decay Chopper
red: Coppering is the closest to a red eyeshadow that I have.
orange: Rule, Fab & Flashy
pink: Swish, Hepcat
yellow: Going Bananas, Goldmine
green: Humid, Sharp
blue: Deep Truth, Cool Heat, Moon's Reflection
purple: Urban Decay Purple Haze, Satellite Dreams, Fig. 1, Nocturnelle
miscellaneous: I like to use Woodwinked all over the lid, with Deep Truth in the crease. When I do that, a lot of people have told me they liked it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*blushers*
neutral: Smashbox Gingersnap
pink: Well Dressed, Dollymix
peach: Springsheen
coral: I don't actually have any coral blushers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



miscellaneous: Hushabye (which I guess was either LE or discontinued... I bought it from MAC's website on a whim!), Ambering Rose, NARS Cactus Flower (a bright, poppy red, which looks scary in the pan, but I love how it looks on)

*lips* _(feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)_
neutral: Urban Decay Rush, Hug Me, Brew, Bonus Beat l/g
pink: Lovelorn, Smashbox Pout l/g, Blueblood, Long Stem Rose
peach: I don't have any peach lipsticks or glosses. 
coral: Smashbox Beauty l/g
red: Red Romp, Swelter
miscellaneous: High 90s slimshine shows up almost orange on me, but I really like it!

This thread was an excellent idea, Kimmy!


----------



## NoAddedSugar (Sep 17, 2008)

*NW15-20 oily/sensitive/red in face*

*Blue eyes, Dark hair, black brows/eylashes*

*Mac unless otherwise stated*

*eyeshadows
*neutral: matte: bisque, blanc type, handwritten shimmer: shroom Rubbie & Millie glamour palette (one with all the neutrals/golds)
red: are you mad?
orange: seriously?
pink: petalescent
yellow: again, what's with the crazy colours on pale skin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



green: Rubie & Millie Fashion palette, Juxt (fyrinnae has loads of good greens)
blue: Ditto, Moon's Reflection (fyrinnae has loads of good blues)
purple: satellite of dreams (fryinnae again), Trax (plum)
miscellaneous: Shale, Moth Brown, Smoke & Diamonds, Silver Ring, Knight Divine

*blushers*
neutral: I don't really have any
pink: blooming, springsheen, Too Faced Flushed Blush "Pretty in Pink", Pout Flush Blush "Rampant Rose" dc'd, Smashbox Tokidoki Bella (cream stick)
peach:  PX Pressed Leaves "Royal Radiance" (can double as a bronzer for the pale),  Fleurry, Nars Multiple Portofino, 
coral:Shisheido Tangerine Duo,TBS Golden Pink (cream),
miscellaneous: Stila CC in Poppy

*lips* _(feel free to post l/l + l/s + l/g combos here!)_
neutral: Slimshine Barel/s, Smashbox Bombshell l/g, Honey B l/l
pink: Slimshine intimidate l/s, No7 Flirt l/g, Lavshuca Lip Jewelry Pk-1 l/s, Clinique sheer shaper sheer rose l/l, Bobbi Brown Candy l/l, BB Rosy l/g
peach: Lychee Luxe l/g
coral: Chromeglass Show Coral l/g, 
red: somewhere between deep pink/muted red =  Lightly Ripe l/s, Rich & Ripe l/g, PX Moonbeam Ruby l/g, Chanel I think its "fire" l/s, Pout Miss Prim l/g, Smashbox Fire l/g (more purpley then red)
miscellaneous: Frost Plum dandy l/s, Soft and Slow l/g

These are just ones I can remember off the the top of my head without looking at my entire stash/kit.


----------

